# Excel 2010 can't automatically open xls and xlsx



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

this issue only happens to 1/2 dozen of my PC out of 150, i don't what cause it and how to solve it. had tried /regserver and adding ExtensionHardening registry to each of the PC registry to no avail. tried the open with option, redirect it to excel.exe in office14, checked the always use this program check box, yet no avail. tried repairing...no avail too.

these 1/2 dozen PC, can't open any excel extension just by 2x clicking the file. they're all using office2010. OS: XP SP3. 

any lead someone?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I understand that double clicking doesn't work but will the workbook open if you manually open Excel and use *FILE >> OPEN*??

If this is the case you may need to adjust one of your settings inside Excel. To do this click the File tab, and then click Options. Click Advanced, and then look for the setting to "Ignore other applications" and uncheck it.

Rollin


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

I'm curious of your Windows file extensions, and if those are still associated with Microsoft Excel? And if you change it and change it back (to Excel), does it change the behavior? Like Rollin, I'm curious if it's an Excel issue, or a Windows issue. From a 50,000 ft view it appears to be a Windows issue, but not sure yet. Is there anything specific about these 6 computers? Are you running on a domain (I'm assuming), and do these people have administrative or power user privileges? Do they have specific antivirus running? If so, does it help to disable it and reset the extension properties through Windows?


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi team,

sorry for my late reply, i had meeting aboard and have no time to open the thread, i'll conduct what rollin had suggested, will be back today.

as for zack, yes, i'm using domain, and i had given the 'power user' right to the users. but to no avail. we're still using Symantec Corp edition, we haven't change to SEP. and also i had tried to disable the auto scan but still have to use the OPEN menu in excel-home to open any file.

will keep you updated guys, thanks alot for the input.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

i had checked the 'ignore other application that use DDE' and the check button is already unchecked. now, i tried to check it, and tried, but no avail, then i tried to uncheck, but no avail as well.

tried as well reinstalling the 2010 office, T_T no avail as well.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

oh yeah also, though i 2x clicking the files, it won't open the workbook.


----------

